

Print every character your program doesn't have - Mitt
http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/questions/12368/print-every-character-your-program-doesnt-have

======
gboudrias
It's fun to see a rule bypass or two, but almost of those were hacks and not
technically very impressive.

Kudos to the Whitespace one though, pretty cool.

------
filearts
Coffee-Script: 82

(f=(f)->console.log(String.fromCharCode(c)) for c in [20..126] if c !in
f)("\\\\\""+f)

Hopefully translation to JS doesn't kill the set of characters used in the
source.

Javascript: 93

(f=function(f){for(u=20;u<127;u++){if(f.indexOf(u)<0)alert(String.fromCharCode(u))}})('\\\\\''+f)

------
darklajid
Just submitted my version. I think I cannot be beaten in numbers of
characters... [1]

1:
[http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/a/19692/1924](http://codegolf.stackexchange.com/a/19692/1924)

------
EGreg
Does it print klingon etc?

